# **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small



## BORAVRSIK (Sep 4, 2002)

BFGOODRICH is going to be making 225-30-20s very shortly. I love my 18s and think that its overkill but im sure a lot of people think differently. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mahmgb (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (BORAVRSIK)*

What about those of us who think 19's are too big?


----------



## veedubpwr (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (mahmgb)*

19s already look stupid enough on a dub


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (veedubpwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubpwr* »_19s already look stupid enough on a dub

Thats your opinion...i love my 19s...in fact...iam on my second set!


----------



## veedubpwr (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (Kei78)*

ya tru but id much rather see that on an escalade or something


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (veedubpwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubpwr* »_ya tru but id much rather see that on an escalade or something

What? Escalades are sportin' 22's and 24's!


----------



## AllCityDubs (Jan 5, 2004)

19's only suck to those of us who cant afford them... hah hah long live 17!


----------



## AllCityDubs (Jan 5, 2004)

Actually... I prefer the 17's for ride quality... I would have liked 18;s but 19s with skinny ass tires ride like poop...







Especially on the highway which I drive on ALOT...


----------



## Kem (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (vDubbedUp)*

20" on a dub? thats ridiculous At that point you mind as well go chrome and get spinners
Do they even make 5x100 20" sport rims? Your probably going to have to et BMW or MB wheels with adapters, and the width they make those rims your gonna look like a lowrider. Touring race cars only go to 18" wheels.
but hey, if thats what you want.


----------



## 2ndTimesACharm (May 28, 2002)

someone has to put dubs on their dub...haha 20's are just to big for a lil old vw tho


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (Kem)*

There already is a dub out there with 20s on, the all black jetta with dual exhaust....i forgot his name though...


----------



## GTI20thNo742 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (Kei78)*

Dubs are small. I think my 18's look like 20's. So then, 16's look like 18's. And so on. Therefore, 19's are like 21's on a dub. Just downright rediculous. i'm going to sell my 18's and get a nice set of deep dish 17's.







And if i ever see 20's on a dub, i'm going to shoot the person who drives it. Unless it's a Phaeton or Toureg.


----------



## Das Eighty (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: (GTI20thNo742)*

I remember seeing a picture of a red Gti from overseas with 20 inch sportecs maybe... Had red tint and shaved bumpers IIRC...


----------



## Bauzen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: (Das Eighty)*

your not a real pimp until you get 21's on a dub


----------



## Convallo (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: (T0oDamnFast)*

This may help? Lil' too big for my taste.


----------



## alpineskiman (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (Convallo)*

you guys are funny. baaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Steev-1 (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (alpineskiman)*

hahahah i love how many people diss 19s like theyve actually owned them before and got rid of them because they were too harsh. long live the 19. go big or just leave your car looking stock.


----------



## jettajake00 (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (vDubbedUp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vDubbedUp* »_Actually... I prefer the 17's for ride quality... I would have liked 18;s but 19s with skinny ass tires ride like poop...







Especially on the highway which I drive on ALOT...









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mikerophone16 (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: (jettajake00)*

19s do suck for the ride quality but the way they look makes up to it for me atleast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (mahmgb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mahmgb* »_What about those of us who think 19's are too big?

yeah...lol


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

If anyone thinks 19's are too _small_, I'm going to smack them.


----------



## bigslim (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (Convallo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Convallo* »_









What sides skirts are these? And is that shaved front bumber, this car is clean.


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (bigslim)*

I really wouldn't mind having 20's on my car (if they were tastefully done). But, its just the sidewall of the tire that would suck. I guess I am in just that age range and culture where big rims are cool.


----------



## Rob_Swift (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: (Convallo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Convallo* »_This may help? Lil' too big for my taste.









his front brakes look like rears with those wheels


----------



## Convallo (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: (Rob_Swift)*

I mean, that big/stretched/cartoon kinda image 20s give a car is neat to look at, but it just can't be worth it. the tires are just too small, and as Rob_Swift pointed out, the brakes just look lost in there, and I think that w/ the cost of 20s, the money would be better spent, on a high quality 3piece/forged 17 or 18 inch rim.


----------



## veedubpwr (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (Convallo)*

yup or engine mods.......so for those saying that people that dont like 19's or 20's are haters its not true........its just not a practical way to spend your money that is all


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (Convallo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Convallo* »_This may help? Lil' too big for my taste. <image of red GTi w/ overkill wheels>

I sure hope he only drives straight lines, because otherwise he'll rub like a fool. It must be nice to have money to waste on tires like that.


----------



## jayrock711 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (mahmgb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mahmgb* »_What about those of us who think 19's are too big?

i guess you should have read the title of the thread and not clicked on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (Kei78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kei78* »_There already is a dub out there with 20s on, the all black jetta with dual exhaust....i forgot his name though...

Yep but it's running tires that are way too tall and wide. With 225/30-20's the diameter will still be correct. Once this tire comes out, wheel makers will be producing 20x8" 5x100 wheels, trust me.


----------



## bumpin1ohm (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (veedubpwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubpwr* »_19s already look stupid enough on a dub

Really??








>if these look stupid, then I'm the dumbest muthaf*ka here...








































My IQ just hit 10 for liking this shot


----------



## A1Crazy (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (bumpin1ohm)*

My 18s are just fine thank you


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (veedubpwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubpwr* »_yup or engine mods.......so for those saying that people that dont like 19's or 20's are haters its not true........its just not a practical way to spend your money that is all

Again this is just your opinion...that can be said with any mod...


----------



## JEEP VS GTI (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (bumpin1ohm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bumpin1ohm* »_
Really??







>if these look stupid, then I'm the dumbest muthaf*ka here...









you said it


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

I'm working on gettin the 30'S to fit


----------



## vdubinn (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (bumpin1ohm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bumpin1ohm* »_
Really??







>if these look stupid, then I'm the dumbest muthaf*ka here...






































haha...can't wait to see ur 19's on ur ride warren http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (veedubpwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubpwr* »_ya tru but id much rather see that on an escalade or something
19's on an escalade????? dude, you gotta be behind the times...............can you say *24's????*


----------



## veedubpwr (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (1PHATGTI)*

ya, i know ........they even have 26 inch spinners now, which if you ask me is absolutely stupid. this whole rim size thing is getting blown out of proportion.........i wouldnt be surprised if the next thing these idiots do is put rims that are bigger than the car.........same goes for cars too not just SUVS........people just want bigger and bigger rims


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (veedubpwr)*

well if I had a big suv , and the money of course, I'd probably have 24's on it... I wouldn't go any bigger than that though.....Bigger than that is just crazy......


----------



## Captain Jack (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (1PHATGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1PHATGTI* »_well if I had a big suv , and the money of course, I'd probably have 24's on it... I wouldn't go any bigger than that though.....Bigger than that is just crazy......

man thats what people said about 22's...


----------



## veedubpwr (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (Demon_Dub)*

exactly my point man........it just never stops


----------



## Captain Jack (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (veedubpwr)*

Agreed.


----------



## Shadow_if (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (Demon_Dub)*

one of my friends just showed me pics from the detroit auto show of some rapper's hummer h2 on 28s. anyone see this thing? its rediculous!


----------



## Convallo (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (Shadow_if)*

There called Hummers for a reason.


----------



## JEEP VS GTI (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (Convallo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Convallo* »_There called Hummers for a reason.

cuz they blow and suck at the same time!


----------



## ecj (May 30, 2003)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (vdubinn)*

18-19's hell yah. tuck the faqers. i'm getting 18's cause my 17's dont tuck nicly enough.







bump whatcha got. never look back .


----------



## RavinJetta (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (ecj)*

I have 19's and love them. bumpin1ohm posted pics of my ride. How many people that have actually had 19's complain about the harshness? A bunch of people just like to say they are too big or have a bad ride because they can afford them. I tell you that my stock 16's didn't ride that much smoother than my 19's and I can't feel any difference between 18" and 19" rims in terms of ride quality.


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (RavinJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RavinJetta* »_I have 19's and love them. bumpin1ohm posted pics of my ride. How many people that have actually had 19's complain about the harshness? A bunch of people just like to say they are too big or have a bad ride because they can afford them. I tell you that my stock 16's didn't ride that much smoother than my 19's and I can't feel any difference between 18" and 19" rims in terms of ride quality.

AMEN! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hour of The Wolf (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (BORAVRSIK)*

19's are a man's rim. You gotta be a man to put up with the ride quality!


----------



## DubLife-VR6 (Mar 12, 2003)

i have 19by8.5 running a 235/35/19 and there axis milonos and the ride fine plus just knowing im riding on dubs minus 1 is just the coolest


----------



## hoorado (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (Shadow_if)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shadow_if* »_one of my friends just showed me pics from the detroit auto show of some rapper's hummer h2 on 28s. anyone see this thing? its rediculous!


----------



## tazUSC (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (vdubinn)*

19's look good depending on the wheel and the setup, just like any other size wheel


----------



## GtiJules55 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (Kei78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kei78* »_
Thats your opinion...i love my 19s...in fact...iam on my second set!









Well, ever wonder why your on a 2nd set CAUSE THERE TO BIG


----------



## AUDIPWRD (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (GtiJules55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GtiJules55* »_
Well, ever wonder why your on a 2nd set CAUSE THERE TO BIG









That is not why he is on his 2nd set.


----------



## staggered mk4 (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (Steev-1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steev-1* »_hahahah i love how many people diss 19s like theyve actually owned them before and got rid of them because they were too harsh. long live the 19. go big or just leave your car looking stock.

Damn right. The old saying is "don't knock it until you've tried it".


----------



## orangecrush1234 (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (staggered mk4)*

i like my 19'' rims so much i bought another set to roll on to the bay area meets http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## orangecrush1234 (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (staggered mk4)*

http://images.snapfish.com/339...D693% http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (GtiJules55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GtiJules55* »_
Well, ever wonder why your on a 2nd set CAUSE THERE TO BIG









Iam on my second set becuase for this years 2004 show season i have to change up the look a little...so the first things to go were my old 19s...
My old 19s were 19x8, this year i went even wider







Thats the only reason i am on my second set, to change up looks


----------



## Waggers (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (Kei78)*

i just traded my Civic VTIR (SIR) for a 2003 Bora V5 that came with 17s as an option. looking back on my purchase i should have saved my money for a set of 19s. On the Jetta's and Bora's (i am form Australia so it is a Bora to ME) you need 19's to fill the guards.
The only problem here a set of 19's with rubber would cost me about $6,000. very expensive.
Tyres are the biggest expense. In OZ 17's start at about $250 each, 18's for about $380 and 19's are well over $800. with a low profile and soft compound you are sure to go through them very very quickly







[/IMG]


----------



## TuRbOnium02 (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (Waggers)*

oh my hummerscalade!


----------



## C-town Driver (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (RavinJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RavinJetta* »_I have 19's and love them. bumpin1ohm posted pics of my ride. How many people that have actually had 19's complain about the harshness? A bunch of people just like to say they are too big or have a bad ride because they can afford them. I tell you that my stock 16's didn't ride that much smoother than my 19's and I can't feel any difference between 18" and 19" rims in terms of ride quality.

True dat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## du-du (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (C-town Driver)*

19s wut!!!


----------



## -Pascal (Dec 11, 2002)

19's in da house. Looks just fine to me.


----------



## Convallo (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: (-Pascal)*

19s do look hot


----------



## bmorevdubb (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (bigslim)*

looks great ....rides like piss


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (bmorevdubb)*

1966 VW Bug, 1904cc turbocharged engine, 12s ET ... 19 inch SSR (only set in the US) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Convallo (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*

ahh. That is sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leftcoastvw (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_1966 VW Bug, 1904cc turbocharged engine, 12s ET ... 19 inch SSR (only set in the US) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

































Motor and ET ---Yes
Paint and Wheels -- No


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (Shadow_if)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shadow_if* »_one of my friends just showed me pics from the detroit auto show of some rapper's hummer h2 on 28s. anyone see this thing? its rediculous!









Did you look at the first page? there is a hummer on 30's


----------



## Convallo (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (Sawdust)*

This just yells small peni$.


----------



## r03 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (Steev-1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steev-1* »_go big or just leave your car looking stock.

you mean "go slow as hell or just leave your car looking stock."
i can't wait to see the weight numbers on these "sport" 20" wheels. at what point does sport begin to mean nothing? it's already funny enough looking at some of you guys talk about "drag racing" while talking about 19"s in your sig...


----------



## 1.8t sh4g-w3LL (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (r03)*

dude with the grey jetta plz step foward and show some of these people how nice it can be riding on 19's


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (BORAVRSIK)*

PEOPLE who expressed their opinion saying 19" look stupid......don't be haters, if you can't afford them, then don't hate others who have them. I love my 19"s......
PLEASE read the title, It does NOT say For those that think 19" are too BIG or stupid! GEEZ








Damn Haters.....


----------



## A1Crazy (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (T-Boy)*

Now don't just assume that the people that don't want them can't afford them. I don't want 19s. I live in SE PA where every frickin road has potholes. I already have a bent 18 thats out of production, why would I want a bigger wheel thats easier to bend and more expensive?? I just don't want 19s. Heck, I don't even want 18s but they look so damn hott on my car!


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (r03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r03* »_
you mean "go slow as hell or just leave your car looking stock."


If every tenth of a second counts to you, then sure go smaller, i hate it when people make it sound like you lose SECONDS from going big...
For daily use you will never notice that time...so unless you want to drag your car from stop light to stop light until you get to your destination...then sure...the only thing you might feel is the car feels slightly heavier...but nothing ridiculous...


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (Kei78)*

zzzzzzzzzz, is it over yet?


----------



## veedubpwr (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (EasyNameToRemember)*

we are not in kindergarten man i hate that old "dont hate" bull**** everyone has their own opinion so deal with it that statement is getting old


----------



## Captain Jack (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: (r03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r03* »_
you mean "go slow as hell or just leave your car looking stock."
i can't wait to see the weight numbers on these "sport" 20" wheels. at what point does sport begin to mean nothing? it's already funny enough looking at some of you guys talk about "drag racing" while talking about 19"s in your sig...


Im just waiting for "Fastest stock Turbo on 19"s"


----------



## r03 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (Kei78)*

i've done moment of inertia formulations on the tex before but here we go again.
think about it. 10 lb 15" wheel vs. 24 lb 19" wheel:
most of the wt of a wheel is in the outer rim let's call it the bead area. assume that 70% of the weight exists at that point. the formula for moment of inertia = mass x radius^2.
the moment of inertia for the 15" wheel is: 7x7.5^2=393.75
the moment of inertia for the 19" wheel is: 16.8x9.5^2=1516.2
add to that a heavy ass 2XX/35/19 tire (which will weigh way more than a 195/65/15) and it's getting to the point where it's gonna "matter" more than a few tenths.
rocking 19's is ALL show. there's no go element involved in it. personally i would have to say that's almost...rice.


----------



## Convallo (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: (r03)*

This is getting outta' control now.


----------



## r03 (Nov 18, 2003)

yeah people hate it when physics becomes involved...


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (r03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r03* »_rocking 19's is ALL show. there's no go element involved in it. personally i would have to say that's almost...rice.









First off no one ever mentioned 19s as being "go" wheels. Your introducing crap no one said






















Any one who does go 19s already knows there heavy...so you say its going to "matter" more then "just" a few tenths....where in the real world are you going to notice this? When? From going home to work? Where? 
I already said you will notice slightly the 19s on the car. So with all those formulas, what were you trying to prove?
Have you had 19s or are you just talking from just formulas?


_Modified by Kei78 at 2:56 PM 1-20-2004_


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (r03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r03* »_yeah people hate it when physics becomes involved...

Is that your only argument with regards to 19s is that they are not "go" wheels...
That is already taken into point with out having to be said...No need to already state the obvious


----------



## r03 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (Kei78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kei78* »_
First off no one ever mentioned 19s as being "go" wheels. Your introducing crap no one said






















Any one who does go 19s already knows there heavy...so you say its going to "matter" more then "just" a few tenths....where in the real world are you going to notice this? When? From going home to work? Where? 
I already said you will notice slightly the 19s on the car. So with all those formulas, what were you trying to prove?
Have you had 19s or are you just talking from just formulas?

_Modified by Kei78 at 2:56 PM 1-20-2004_

weee!
you showcar guys can get really defensive about your "kicks." that's cool, show sh*t is your thing and speed is not, but if you remember correctly my original point is that these things will be marketed as "sport" rims and that some of you will buy 19's and 20's and then talk about how fast your car is. when you're scrubbing through corners, blowing tires, and laboring to get off the line, i want you all to remember me. the stupid math/physics guy that wants to roll 15's.
don't hate the formulas. after all they're the reason why we as human beings can come up with stuff like the otto cycle, compressors, metallurgy, etc.
i noticed a pretty big difference jumping from 16's to 17's. what's it gonna be like jumping from 16 to 19? maybe i'm just more sensitive when it comes to acceleration and unspring weight and handling, etc.
anyway, i don't need 19's to know that they're slowing you down, just because you want to bling with your wheels. i don't need 20" wheels to understand that the idea in and of itself is retarded.
throw a brake kit in there that needs 19" for the calipers to clear, and you may have an argument.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (veedubpwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubpwr* »_we are not in kindergarten man i hate that old "dont hate" bull**** everyone has their own opinion so deal with it that statement is getting old

I didn't know you used that statement at such a young age......sorry if it's sooo old that you just can't bare to read it or hear it, but i always thought bull**** was pretty old too. Do you have to use bull**** to express yourself? And if everyone has an opinion, and you want me to deal with it, why can't I experss my opinion and YOU deal with it.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (A1Crazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A1Crazy* »_Now don't just assume that the people that don't want them can't afford them. I don't want 19s. I live in SE PA where every frickin road has potholes. I already have a bent 18 thats out of production, why would I want a bigger wheel thats easier to bend and more expensive?? I just don't want 19s. Heck, I don't even want 18s but they look so damn hott on my car!









Sorry A1Crazy, I didn't mean it to sound that way. I just didn't see the point in bashing peoples taste in modding their own car. The way an individual modds HIS car is his choice. And I don't bash on other's car even if he's rolling on 13" rims, because that's his taste. Don't hate someone just because this person modds his/her car the way they want it and not the way you want it. Show some respect and appreciate the work. Don't Hate.......







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

*Re: (T-Boy)*

* I agree with r03 *
Look, if all you guys care about is show, that's fine. 
BUt when I went up from 16's to 17's i felt a rather large difference in momentum, etc...., and when I spend the money I do to add 5 hp there and 10hp here to my VR6, I'm not going to negate all those gains by adding unsprung weight. I have no problem if you guys want to roll around scraping the ground with your body kits, and bling-blinging like a rapper with your 19s, but on a VW, they are REDICULOUSLY oversized. It looks like a baby deer or horse that has too long of legs. It cracks me up that you guys waste money on things like cold air intakes and other jazz when you are negating it all with your huge wheels! 
Anyway, to each his own, and I won't pass an judgements over this or anything, I just htough I'd add my $0.02


----------



## veedubpwr (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: **READ THIS*** for those that think 19s are too small (T-Boy)*

so basically you are labelling those who are not feeling the 19 inch bling blings on your car or on other car a "hater" as you so often use the term "dont hate"......this is exactly my point......what so we cant have our own opinion about your rims without being called a "hater"?.......hey you dont see me calling you an "idiot" for having 19 inch rims........all i simply said is that i dont think they look good on a dub.......no need to start calling people "haters" and whatnot.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (VarLordahl)*

how about....we are all entitled to our own opinion so lets all shut up, some people like 19's, if they want to go for show and look like "rappers" with there body kits scraping and all then thats good for them, and if you guys on the other side like your 15's and like to go fast than so be it.......even an ugly baby looks beautiful to its mother..........its post like this that get out of hand that give the mkiv forum a bad name......
Ian K


----------



## AUDIPWRD (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (86Cressida86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86Cressida86* »_how about....we are all entitled to our own opinion so lets all shut up, some people like 19's, if they want to go for show and look like "rappers" with there body kits scraping and all then thats good for them, and if you guys on the other side like your 15's and like to go fast than so be it.......even an ugly baby looks beautiful to its mother..........its post like this that get out of hand that give the mkiv forum a bad name......
Ian K

Well said! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## r03 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (86Cressida86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86Cressida86* »_how about....we are all entitled to our own opinion so lets all shut up, some people like 19's, if they want to go for show and look like "rappers" with there body kits scraping and all then thats good for them, and if you guys on the other side like your 15's and like to go fast than so be it.......even an ugly baby looks beautiful to its mother..........its post like this that get out of hand that give the mkiv forum a bad name......
Ian K

what gives the mkIV forum a bad name is that people a) don't like to talk about real issues when it comes to tuning cars, stuff like physics, math, cost-benefit analysis, legal discussions, design ideas, you know the fun stuff, b) people here get really defensive and nonsensical in arguments. i may not be happy-nice-handjob man when i talk about stuff in here but i'm trying to make a point. i'm not calling your mother a dog







c) there's a lack of real discussion topics in here and way too many wheel polls. 
yeah i'm way OT, and i apologize but believe me when i say that this forum could be so much more helpful, constructive, and less of a joke


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*

You mean if we put 15 inch wheels on there we will run 9s ET





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_1966 VW Bug, 1904cc turbocharged engine, 12s ET ... 19 inch SSR (only set in the US) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Steev-1 (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (r03)*

seriously though, every single time there is a thread about wheel size you get a bunch of idiots who have probably never even had 18s let alone 19s saying oh they are too big, and it slows your car down too much. if you never had them how can you vouge that. 19s dont ride hardly any harsher than 18s. its mostly the fact that most people who have chosen 19s have also done coilovers to eliminate any wheel gap. coilovers will take your smooth ride away way more than having 19s. another thing that angers me to no end is why is everybody so caught up on yeah if you want to make your car slow thats up to you. too much tv. if you want to go all out performance your allowed. i want a dopeass daily driver thats fast. thats why im rocking 19s. because our wheel wells are oversized and they beg for big rims. on mk1s and old vws you could even go as small as 13s and look sick. my personal opinion is our cars wheelwells are stupid large and need to be filled as much as possible.


----------



## Tongo (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (r03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r03* »_i've done moment of inertia formulations on the tex before but here we go again.
think about it. 10 lb 15" wheel vs. 24 lb 19" wheel:
most of the wt of a wheel is in the outer rim let's call it the bead area. assume that 70% of the weight exists at that point. the formula for moment of inertia = mass x radius^2.................

............have to say that's almost...rice.









HAHAHA... new post: "what do you do for living?"...


----------



## A1Crazy (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: (Steev-1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steev-1* »_seriously though, every single time there is a thread about wheel size you get a bunch of idiots who have probably never even had 18s let alone 19s saying oh they are too big, and it slows your car down too much.

are you calling me an idiot? I think you better say who you're talking to. Just because people don't want to rice their cars out with big bling wheels doesn't make them idiots. And just because people want bling doesn't make them idiots. This whole thread is STUPID!
screw you guys, I'm going home


----------



## Steev-1 (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (A1Crazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A1Crazy* »_
are you calling me an idiot? I think you better say who you're talking to. Just because people don't want to rice their cars out with big bling wheels doesn't make them idiots. And just because people want bling doesn't make them idiots. This whole thread is STUPID!
screw you guys, I'm going home

dont put words in my mouth or ill put something in yours







i wasnt just singleling you out i was talking to generally everyone who says 19s make your car slow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif have a good day


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (r03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r03* »_you showcar guys can get really defensive about your "kicks." 

Whos defensive?









_Quote »_if you remember correctly my original point is that these things will be marketed as "sport" rims and that some of you will buy 19's and 20's and then talk about how fast your car is. 

Who in this thread mentioned that there car will go faster with bigger wheels on? Only person who even remotley mentioned that is you, and you were basically waiting for someone to say it...and no one did...

_Quote »_
when you're scrubbing through corners, blowing tires, and laboring to get off the line, i want you all to remember me. the stupid math/physics guy that wants to roll 15's.

This is what iam talking about right here...TOTAL exageration! You make it sound as if 19s are weak and fragile? You havent even seen half the places i have taken my 19s too...and guess what, there mint still!

_Quote »_
don't hate the formulas. after all they're the reason why we as human beings can come up with stuff like the otto cycle, compressors, metallurgy, etc..

Whos hating the formulas? Now since your so concerned about speed, and smaller wheels...again i say, in real world scenario, what does this eqaute to in time? Ill tell you, you wouldnt even notice it...and if you do notice these tenths of a second, then your right, you must have one accurate sense of feeling.

_Quote »_i noticed a pretty big difference jumping from 16's to 17's. what's it gonna be like jumping from 16 to 19? maybe i'm just more sensitive when it comes to acceleration and unspring weight and handling, etc...

Maybe your just super sensitive









_Quote »_anyway, i don't need 19's to know that they're slowing you down, just because you want to bling with your wheels. i don't need 20" wheels to understand that the idea in and of itself is retarded....

What was the idea that was retarded? No one ever claimed bigger wheels make you go faster...all you have done so far is state the obvious and bring other issues into this...

_Quote »_throw a brake kit in there that needs 19" for the calipers to clear, and you may have an argument.

Again i say...stick to the topic...now your talking about big brake kits...your argument was about speed, which NO ONE here was stating that it will make you go faster...No one here is arguing that.


----------



## A1Crazy (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: (Steev-1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steev-1* »_
dont put words in my mouth or ill put something in yours







i wasnt just singleling you out i was talking to generally everyone who says 19s make your car slow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif have a good day

but 19s do make your car slow. so do fat girlfriends and little brothers. get rid of all of them!


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_You mean if we put 15 inch wheels on there we will run 9s ET





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Maybe not, but your car won't look like it's rolling on wagon wheels...


----------



## Neal (Aug 27, 2000)

*Re: (r03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r03* »_it's getting to the point where it's gonna "matter" more than a few tenths.


seems like you're an educated person... how many "more" tenths do you think that will transfer into? remember you're moving a 3000lb+ car (with you in it) you also gotta take into account the ff's... plus consider your power+tq cuz you also need to look at surface area covered by each tire to transfer your power to move this mass... (19's will have more than 15s, but 15's will be easier to move) plus the fact we are FF and more weight up front means tires stay planted on launch (however this will probably be insignificant but would still play a roll in the calc)
sure the difference is large between the 15's and 19's when looked at it by them selves but when factored in with all the rest of the info, its not as large as some may think... 
ill admit i haven't done the calc but just looking at it and using perry's rule i dont think it will affect it dramtically... 
but anyways i agree 15's will be faster... but i also agree that it will probably be a couple tenths and definitely not seconds... unless if we are talking about something really light with very small HPs/tq then the rims will make much more of an impact in the equation... imho...


----------



## BORAVRSIK (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: (Neal)*

why cant we all just get along







, lol 
i had 19"s before on my car and they looked great. i went with 18" rh cuprads this thime but hav to say it, the only reason that i didnt to with 19" ch's was because i didnt want to spend the extra money. honestly not much stiffer from one set to another. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KyleMarshall (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (BORAVRSIK)*









BLING BLING







Who the ....


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (KyleMarshall)*

i think some cars look good with 19's, and some look good with there 15's, but this whole thing is way off-topic. It started out for the people who LIKE 19's, then the people who dont like them have to come in and ruin the party. I have yet to see a post that someone said they ran a 13.1(random number), then someone with 19's chimmed in and said yea, well your stupid, you have 15's, im cool and i roll on 19's........So how about we get back on topic about 19's, not about going fast or slow or brake kits or scrubbing or blowing tires. Lets talk about what this post was intended to be about...........anyways..............
Ian K


----------



## KyleMarshall (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (86Cressida86)*









Here you go, 40's


----------



## A1Crazy (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: (KyleMarshall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KyleMarshall* »_








Here you go, 40's
















nice p-shop but you forgot the wheels on the other side


----------



## Bora18t (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (BORAVRSIK)*

Dang Rui, always gotta be starting isht







Many of you know my take on this already. those who go for 19" wheels are obviously not overwhelmingly concerned with 1/4 mile times or acceleration...I mean seriously, if we were we'd always run around with lightweight wheels and drag radials on.. I do have a set of Kosei K-1's with drag radials for the TRACK..because that's where they belong...


----------



## bmorevdubb (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (Bora18t)*

yea mine felt a little slower when i went from 16`s to 18`s so i got a turbo







....am i allowed to say how shiityourpants fast it is even with my big wheels


----------



## r03 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (Neal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neal* »_
seems like you're an educated person... how many "more" tenths do you think that will transfer into? remember you're moving a 3000lb+ car (with you in it) you also gotta take into account the ff's... plus consider your power+tq cuz you also need to look at surface area covered by each tire to transfer your power to move this mass... (19's will have more than 15s, but 15's will be easier to move) plus the fact we are FF and more weight up front means tires stay planted on launch (however this will probably be insignificant but would still play a roll in the calc)
sure the difference is large between the 15's and 19's when looked at it by them selves but when factored in with all the rest of the info, its not as large as some may think... 
ill admit i haven't done the calc but just looking at it and using perry's rule i dont think it will affect it dramtically... 
but anyways i agree 15's will be faster... but i also agree that it will probably be a couple tenths and definitely not seconds... unless if we are talking about something really light with very small HPs/tq then the rims will make much more of an impact in the equation... imho...










i agree there's more to it than simply moment of inertia. but factor in the effects of not only rotational inertia when accelerating but in braking too, and also unsprung weight and its effects on handling (very negative







) and it just doesn't make sense.
i'm not saying all this simply to be an ass (though it's fun sometimes) i just think it's a damn shame that alot of us spend 1000's of bucks on mods, and negate them all with some silly trend like 19's or 20's. showcar looks will always fade, but speed and handling is forever. (at least until something breaks)


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (r03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r03* »_
i just think it's a damn shame that alot of us spend 1000's of bucks on mods, and negate them all with some silly trend like 19's or 20's. showcar looks will always fade, but speed and handling is forever. 

Is it REALLY"silly" that people have different taste then others? I don't say that spending money on making your car go fast and then breaking it, is silly.
I think there are too many people here missing the point of THIS THREAD!










_Modified by T-Boy at 9:30 AM 1-22-2004_


----------



## handlestolen (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re:*

i think everybody should start putting 20's on their dubs. the more ridiculous you guys look the better my ride does. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A1Crazy (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: (T-Boy)*



T-Boy said:


> I think there are too many people here missing the point of THIS THREAD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tongo (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: (handlestolen)*

If the car with 19's was a Civic... would it be rice?


----------



## Convallo (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Tongo)*

not the best p-shop, but it is funny to mess with.


----------

